# Geometrie - Gabelnachlauf / Offset - ich kapiere es nicht...



## Zappa77 (9. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe versucht mir das Thema selber anzulesen, aber irgendwie wird das nix. Vielleicht schafft es jemand von Euch mir meine Frage zu beantworten...

Ich fahre ein 2014er Spezi Epic FSR. Die Gabel (reba) verliert Luft und soll durch eine mit Lenkerbedienung ersetzt werden.

Nun werden die CC Bikes ja neuerdings mit flacheren Steuerrohrwinkeln gebaut um im downhill / technischen Passagen Vorteile zu nutzen.

Da ich technisch keine Leuchte bin, reizt mich eine solche gutmütigere Geometrie - und so mache ich mir folgende Gedanken:

Was, wenn ich eine Gabel mit größerem Offset verbaue? Dann rutscht das Vorderrad doch auch nach vorne - genau wie es das bei einem flacheren Steuerrohrwinkel auch tut. Allerdings eben mit geringerem Nachlauf.

Erziele ich damit den von mir gewünschten Effekt? 

Ich danke euch schon mal für Eure erleuchtenden Antworten. Für mich ist vielen was ich gelesen habe widersprüchlich - bzw. ich bin nicht sicher ob ich es immer richtig interpretiere...

Danke & Gruß,

zappa


----------



## RetroRider (9. August 2017)

Interessante Frage.
Ich würde mal sagen, wenn eine Gabel den gleichen Winkel hat, aber die Ausfallenden mehr Vorlauf haben, dann ist das so als hätte die Gabel einen flacheren Winkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (9. August 2017)

Mit flacherem Winkel nimmt der Nachlauf zu
mit mehr Gabelvorbiegung nimmt der Nachlauf ab
Also gegenteilige Wirkung. Grob, je kleiner der Nachlauf umso unruhiger die Gabel. Darum kann eine Gabel mit mehr Vorbiegung nicht den gleichen Effekt haben wie ein flacherer Winkel.
http://www.kreuzotter.de/deutsch/lenk.htm


----------



## Lisma (9. August 2017)

Zappa77 schrieb:


> Was, wenn ich eine Gabel mit größerem Offset verbaue? Dann rutscht das Vorderrad doch auch nach vorne - genau wie es das bei einem flacheren Steuerrohrwinkel auch tut. Allerdings eben mit geringerem Nachlauf.


Mit einem größeren Offset vergrößerst/verlängerst du nur den Radstand.


----------



## MrBrightside (9. August 2017)

Zappa77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe versucht mir das Thema selber anzulesen, aber irgendwie wird das nix. Vielleicht schafft es jemand von Euch mir meine Frage zu beantworten...
> 
> ...


Für ein ruhigeres Fahrverhalten brauchst du eine Gabel mit WENIGER Offset, also quasi kürzer nach vorne raus.

Das erhöht den Nachlauf und trägt zur Laufruhe bei.

Der Radstand wird dabei minimal kürzer was das Rad wieder minimalst unruhiger macht.(kaum spürbar).


Wenn du Erklärungen willst nach "Nachlauf" und "Fahrverhalten" oder ähnlichem suchen.


----------



## Zappa77 (10. August 2017)

OK, danke soweit. Langsam kommt Licht rein...

Noch eine Frage: ein Flacher Winkel beruhigt das Fahrverhalten, geringer Offset ebenso. Wodurch unterscheidet sich beides? Passiert in Sachen "Beruhigung" das gleiche oder passieren unterschiedliche Dinge, die wir beide als Beruhigung verallgemeinern.

Und: Noch ne Frage: Was sorgt dafür, dass sich manche Räder besser freihändig fahren lassen als andere. Kommt das vom Nachlauf oder vom Winkel.

Sorry, will da jetzt durchsteigen...


----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

Zappa77 schrieb:


> OK, danke soweit. Langsam kommt Licht rein...
> 
> Noch eine Frage: ein Flacher Winkel beruhigt das Fahrverhalten, geringer Offset ebenso. Wodurch unterscheidet sich beides? Passiert in Sachen "Beruhigung" das gleiche oder passieren unterschiedliche Dinge, die wir beide als Beruhigung verallgemeinern.
> 
> ...



Beim flacheren Winkel wird neben dem Nachlauf auch der Radstand länger, was doppelt für Laufruhe sorgt. Zu flach und es kann kippelig werden, wenn man langsam (bergauf) fährt.


Niedriger Offset erhöht den Nachlauf
Der Radstand wird dabei minimal kürzer was das Rad wieder minimalst unruhiger macht.(kaum spürbar).
Kein kippligeres Verhalten wie beim flacheren Winkel.

Specialized kombiniert beim aktuellen Epic beides um dem zu langen Radstand entgegenzuwirken und das Lenkverhalten trotz mehr Laufruhe ähnlich agil wie vorher beizubehalten.



Freihändig fahren funktioniert besser je größer der Nachlauf und v.a. je größer die Laufräder sind. Die Räder stabilisieren das Rad im Geradeauslauf durch die auftretenden Kreiselkräfte, große Räder (auch schwere) stabilisieren stärker als kleine wegen des größeren Hebels.


----------



## memphis35 (10. August 2017)

Der Winkel bestimmt ( unter anderem ) den Nachlauf . Du willst alles wissen . Warum bemühst du nicht Google .
https://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=...iegung&usg=AFQjCNEouHdaeuuTtE_PKY6G0A0UVdWN6g
https://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=...UF.htm&usg=AFQjCNFBdX1EBNU7GUfBomD4AQswAniY5w
https://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=...nk.htm&usg=AFQjCNGBtc9m_r5-LMvQKgsKU_NqPZxxjg
https://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=...nkung)&usg=AFQjCNFmCtvpvFCji1w-bLIcMm_HXKrrqA


----------



## Zappa77 (10. August 2017)

hast recht. danke...


----------



## piilu (10. August 2017)

Blöde frage aber was würde sich genau ändern wenn ich die Gabel tausche.
momentan: Eh= 552 Off =46
Neu: Eh= 549 Off= 44
Würde das Rad eher tiefer oder höher?


----------



## fone (10. August 2017)

Ich finde den Satz auf Wikipedia echt gut:

Durch den Nachlauf [2] entsteht bei einem Lenkausschlag ein Drehmoment, das diesem als Rückstellmoment entgegengerichtet ist. Dadurch lenkt das rollende Fahrzeug selbständig zurück bis (fast) zur Geradeausstellung. Ein großer Nachlauf bewirkt guten Geradeauslauf, verursacht jedoch hohe Lenkkräfte. Ein kleiner Nachlauf macht das Fahrzeug leicht lenkbar, mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit wegen geringer Geradeauslaufwirkung allerdings auch instabiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

piilu schrieb:


> Blöde frage aber was würde sich genau ändern wenn ich die Gabel tausche.
> momentan: Eh= 552 Off =46
> Neu: Eh= 549 Off= 44
> Würde das Rad eher tiefer oder höher?


Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken mMn.


----------



## Zappa77 (10. August 2017)

@ fone: gute Erklärung...

Ich habe mir mal das epic 2018 angeguckt. Steuerrohrwinkel ist flacher, dafür Offset kürzer = Nachlauf größer.

Kann es sein, dass die Winkel nur deshalb flacher werden, um den Nachlauf bei gleichem Radstand größer zu bekommen?


----------



## MrBrightside (10. August 2017)

Zappa77 schrieb:


> @ fone: gute Erklärung...
> 
> Ich habe mir mal das epic 2018 angeguckt. Steuerrohrwinkel ist flacher, dafür Offset kürzer = Nachlauf größer.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Winkel nur deshalb flacher werden, um den Nachlauf bei gleichem Radstand größer zu bekommen?


Flacher Winkel und kleineres Offset vergrößern beide den Nachlauf.
Flacher Winkel mehr Radstand.
Kleineres Offset weniger Radstand.


Hab's mal verbessert, weil die Frage so mMn keinen Sinn ergeben hat:

Kann es sein, dass das Offset nur deshalb kleiner wird und der Lenkwinkel flacher, um den Nachlauf bei gleichem Radstand größer zu bekommen?

-Ja, denke schon und um das Kipplige bei zu flachem Winkel zu vermeiden.


----------



## fone (10. August 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Offset nur deshalb kleiner wird und der Lenkwinkel flacher, um den Nachlauf bei gleichem Radstand größer zu bekommen?


 Äh...
Moment...

Achso beim epic, ok.

grundsätzlich
Ich hätte gesagt, der Offset wird größer um bei flacherem Lenkwinkel den Nachlauf nicht zu groß werden zu lassen.


----------

